# Introducing myself - hello!



## FlorenceB (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello,

I've bred mice in the past as pets, and am now looking into possibly breeding show mice. I live in Nottingham (UK) and at the Doncaster mouse show I joined the NMC and picked up a trio of blue selfs. Alongside these three I have various colours of poor-type mice, that I'd like to slowly improve. In the future I'd like to breed lilac selfs, golden agoutis, and broken blues. I've worked out what I'm pairing and when, and I'm sure I'll post about it on this forum from time to time 

Nice to meet you all.

Florence


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Florence!

I think I saw you at Doncaster, are you the young girl who was with a boy, joined up with Ruth the Secretary and then bought mice in the auction? Welcome to our club anyway, we are glad to have you! 

What other shows are you going to come to? 
You will struggle, starting with pet stock, might as well get trios of the show mice you want if you'd like to do well on the bench. The blues look rather nice though!  x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice to have you.I was unable to make Doncaster alas but hope to meet you in future.I can help with blue broken.


----------



## FlorenceB (Jan 27, 2017)

WoodWitch said:


> Hi Florence!
> 
> I think I saw you at Doncaster, are you the young girl who was with a boy, joined up with Ruth the Secretary and then bought mice in the auction? Welcome to our club anyway, we are glad to have you!
> 
> ...


Hello  Yes that's me (with Theo)! It was great to meet so many people! I'd love to come to Sowood in Feb but I'm not sure if I can make it. I'll keep my eyes peeled for mice in the auction, but I'm not really sure how to approach exhibitors to get hold of some founders. I also think I need to attend a few more shows before I know what I'm doing, the trio I picked up look identical - I think I'd struggle to select for type when breeding.

Can I ask - is it normal that not all of the mice on the auction table actually go into auction? I had a look at some of the others but only a few were actually sold.



SarahC said:


> very nice to have you.I was unable to make Doncaster alas but hope to meet you in future.I can help with blue broken.


Thank you, that would be great! I look forward to meeting you


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmmm, I expect you were looking at non-auction mice that were just in the show. Not all the cages were sold off, exhibitiors had to specifically enter an auction class and I think they were all sold.

I can't make Sowood in Feb but I'm judging Sowood in March. It does take a little time to get to know club members and ask for stock but don't feel nervy, most members are very happy to help you out and offer advice. No one knows what to do to begin

Club members might have issue supplying non club members but not paid up members, don't worry!


----------



## FlorenceB (Jan 27, 2017)

WoodWitch said:


> Hmmm, I expect you were looking at non-auction mice that were just in the show. Not all the cages were sold off, exhibitiors had to specifically enter an auction class and I think they were all sold.
> 
> I can't make Sowood in Feb but I'm judging Sowood in March. It does take a little time to get to know club members and ask for stock but don't feel nervy, most members are very happy to help you out and offer advice. No one knows what to do to begin
> 
> Club members might have issue supplying non club members but not paid up members, don't worry!


I might see you there! Ahh okay, that makes sense. And thank you  I'll be sure to attend as many shows as I can.


----------

